# St Mary's Church Morley Leeds



## urbex1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Took a visit to St Marys Church in Morley after it was torched last week, been empty for a while but didn't know anything about it until it was in the news. 

Not much left standing really, there was a safe just inside and one of the rooms at the back had a few things in, a real shame.

From the local paper:

Built in 1878 but a place of worship has stood on the site for almost 1,000 years at least, the original being mentioned in the Domesday Book.

St Mary's is a Grade II listed building and its tower hoses the famous Pancake Bell which it is believed originally came from Kirkstall Abbey.
Hopes remain the bell can be salvaged.

http://www.morleyobserver.co.uk/news/Community-in-mourning-at-St.6365218.jp


















doors from front






doors from back


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 21, 2010)

Great pics and the 'dereliction' looks wonderful...just so bloody awful how it came about, though! 
The sight of those doors is really very sad. 
Cheers for posting, urbex1.


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 21, 2010)

Love this and the way you have capture it 
Shame it is but its so much more than rubble .
thanks


SK


----------



## ninjastyle (Jul 31, 2010)

nice pics, didnt even know about this place. keep up the good work man!


----------



## RichardH (Jul 31, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> The sight of those doors is really very sad.



Aye. Looking at these pictures made me weep.


----------



## Foz77 (Aug 1, 2010)

One thing I hate more than grafitti-daubed buildings is fire-damaged bulidings  Nice pics though


----------

